# Anleitung für eine CD-Cover Druckvorlage ?



## therethere (4. November 2004)

hey,
bin neu hier und ich hoffe das dies das richtige forum für meine frage ist!
und zwar bin ich auf der suche nach einem tutorial zur erstellung eines cd covers, es geht mir vor allem um verschnitt,größen,schriften einbetten blabla...also praktisch um alles,was nach dem erstellen der grafiken kommt!  
wenn jemand eine geeignete quelle oder änliches kennt, ich bin für jede art vin info sehr dankbar!
noch ein paar anmerkungen: arbeite mit photoshop 7.0 und freehand und das ist mein erstes projekt im print bereich!

*vielen dank im voraus!*


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2004)

Hai,

ich weiß nicht ob dir das weiter hilft, aber bei Zweckform kannst du dir Vorlagen runterladen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## therethere (10. November 2004)

hey,
danke für die schnelle antwort...ich schau mal nach was sich damir so machen lässt...


----------



## Nobby230456 (6. Februar 2005)

Naja, bin auch noch kein Profi, aber da ich alte Hüllen (gesammelte Werke, von AOL Werbung) nutze, erstelle ich mir die Cover mit Corel Draw 12, da man dort mit den Hilfslinien sich sehr gut behelfen kann. Bei Bedarf schreib mich einfach an.


----------

